# Nice Dominic Troiano Tribute fromthe 12th Fret



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

http://www.12fret.com/VintageGallery/domenic_troiano_tribute_pg.html


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes, nice job. Faracaster had some pics taken with the guitar. They are on this thread if you missed it.

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=2542


----------

